# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Шрила Прабхупада >  Шрила Прабхупада о женитьбе и замужестве

## Lakshmana Prana das

Ищу точную цитату Шрилы Прабхупады по поводу того, что все мужчины должны оставаться брахмачари, а все женщины должны выйти замуж.

----------


## bhktyn Eldyn

а в фолио нет разве?

----------


## Yevgeniy

даже если и есть, Бхакти Викаша Свами пишет: "Когда брахмачари уверен, что может оставаться брахмачари, даже живя с женщиной, тогда он готов вступить в грихастха-ашрам. "Оставаться брахмачари" - означает, что он будет продолжать придерживаться "аскезы": он никогда не оставит повторения 16-ти кругов, выполнения четырех регулирующих принципов, будет рано вставать, принимать только прасад и т.д. Его неизбежно увеличившийся контакт с женщинами, деньгами, чувственным наслаждением и общественной жизнью не станет причиной его падения."

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> а в фолио нет разве?


У меня этого нет и я не умею им пользоваться.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Не "все мужчины должны оставаться брахмачари", а "брахмачари должны остаться брахмачари". На старом форуме ведь уже разбирали... 

Происхождение искомой алогичной фразы (конечно же, ее нет в фолио) можно найти в подробном объяснении Шрилой Прабхупадой идеи полигамии в Ведическом обществе, например, в письме ниже. Поскольку в Ведическом обществе должен быть класс неженатых мужчин, и в то же время, не должно увеличиваться количество незамужних женщин. Оговоримся сразу, это *идея* Ведического общества: мы знаем, что позже Шрила Прабхупада писал, что полигамия должна быть в нашем обществе запрещена, и в этом письме так же говорится о причинах этого.  


Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 9 января 1973 года, Бомбей :


 «My dear Karandhara,

Please accept my blessings. Your letter dated December 28, 1972, is in hand and I have noted the contents carefully. 

According to our Vedic process, polygamy is allowed. For example, Krsna married 16,000 wives, Arjuna married 3 or 4 wives, Krsna's father Vasudeva, married 16 or 18 wives, like that. So according to the Vedic system polygamy is not prohibited. But it is not a farce also. Every wife must be provided for sufficiently. Krsna married 16,000 wives, but each wife was provided a palace and He was personally present at each palace. It does not meant to marry many wives and maintain none of them. 

If anyone is able to keep more than one wife and give them all comforts of life, there is no objection for having more than one wife. But if he creates trouble by marrying, he should not marry even one wife, this is my judgment. 

Now you can do the needful, taking into consideration the circumstances of the laws of your country, the customs of your people, the reputation of our society, the example which will be set for future devotees to follow, like that. 

For karmis, the Vedic system of marriage was given by Krsna so they may come gradually to the point of becoming devotees. But for devotees, it is advised to minimize sex life to the point of nil. So if that cannot be done, then there is regulation of sex life by marriage. 

Actually the system of polygamy is natural because the human entity is meant for transcending the animal forms of life and going back to home, back to Godhead. Therefore there *should remain a class of men who do not marry in the society* (в человеческом обществе должен быть класс неженатых мужчин, ради возвращения обратно к Богу).   

But that will create an unfavorable situation of excessive population of unmarried women. Therefore it is advised that *all women get themselves married* (советуется, чтобы все женщины были замужем), and if there is any man who is better able to maintain wife and family, he is advised to marry as many women as he can maintain and *thereby free other men in the society to remain brahmacari*. (и так освободить других мужчин общества, чтобы они оставались брахмачари).

So I can understand that many men of our society have got themselves married only for some disastrous result. That means that not all of our men are meant for married life, but because there are so many women we may not leave them unprotected without husband, that will also not serve us well. 

Therefore *it will be the best idea* (Поэтому это было лучшей идеей) if those who are well-qualified as husbands to keep more than one wife very much satisfied in every respect, if such men can marry more than once. *That will free the others to remain brahmacari*. 

But you must consider very carefully the possibility of becoming scandalized in the public for breaking their laws in this way. And in future also the devotees who are neophyte may not understand our policy in this connection, and we gradually could wind up attracting only a class of men who are very eager for unlimited sex life only. These things must be avoided at all cost.

…»


По всей видимости, при неоднократных неаккуратных пересказах вне контекста и появилась та нелепая фраза, которую теперь приписывают Шриле Прабхупаде.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Что-то не удалось мне найти в русском Фолио точной цитаты... Вот что накопалось, но это не совсем то:

В сегодняшнем стихе из Шримад-Бхагаватам Прахлада Махараджа объяснял тщетность поисков хорошего материального положения. Обычные люди стремятся к райской жизни, они хотят жить дольше и испытывать материальные наслаждения более высокого уровня. Но Хираньякашипу достиг такого положения, что одного движения его бровей было достаточно, чтобы напугать полубогов. А Господь Нрисимхадева в одно мгновение расправился с Хираньякашипу.
Поэтому, сказал Прабхупада, мы не должны ввязываться в погоню за материальными наслаждениями. Вершиной таких наслаждений является секс, но он приносит одни беспокойства.
Преданных на лекции собирается с каждым разом все больше. Многие из них брахмачари, так что когда Прабхупада сказал, что лучше вообще избегать половой жизни и оставаться брахмачари, многие воскликнули: "Джая! Джая Прабхупада!"
"Недозволенный секс, дозволенный секс", объяснял Прабхупада, "в любом случае, он приносит множество страданий. Но скупые люди - а скупой означает "тот, кто не пользуется благом, которое имеет: человеческим телом" - знают, что будет много последствий, и они не удовлетворяются этим. Так что Общество сознания Кришны призвано учить людей становиться дхирами, бескорыстными. Тогда вы достигнете успеха в жизни. И, в любом случае, не связывайтесь с материальными вещами.
Утром мы считали, что... сколько атомов, столько же и живых существ, и все они ведут здесь борьбу. И человеческая жизнь дает возможность выбраться из сочетания материальных атомов и вернуться домой, обратно к Богу".
_Трансцендентный дневник, глава 2, 3 дек 1975_

Поэтому потомство должно быть хорошим. Итак, для того, чтобы было хорошее потомство, женщины должны быть очень целомудренными. Это основной принцип ведической цивилизации. И чтобы женщины были целомудренными, за это отвечает отец, или, в отсутствие отца, старший брат… Так как он должен выдать женщину, девушку замуж. Это обязательно. Для мужчины не обязательно жениться. Так как мужчина может оставаться брахмачари. Благодаря обучению, он может воздерживаться от половой жизни. Но если женщину не защищать очень строго, то это будет очень сложно. 
_Лекция по БГ 1.40 (28 июля 1973)_

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> У меня этого нет и я не умею им пользоваться.


Почему нет? И пользоваться очень легко... Меню Search-Аdvanced Query.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Что-то не удалось мне найти в русском Фолио точной цитаты...


И не найдете, потому что и в английском нет. Шрила Прабхупада такого не говорил. Вообще много весьма искаженных его высказываний встречается, такие мифы, не имеющие под собой оснований. Вот это один из них.

----------


## Yevgeniy

просто понимать надо не так, что женщины должны выходить замуж друг за друга или за карми, а выходить замуж за брахмачари, который не будет использовать ее в своем чувственном наслаждении (это же ведь смысл брахмачари). Но брахмачари в свою очередь имеет выбор и не жениться.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Поиск по русскому фолио в сложных случаях бесполезен, потому что весь смысл поиска по фолио - прочесть  *все*что Прабхупада говорил по какой-либо теме и получить из нескольких десятков или даже сотен мест полное впечатление. Поэтому русский ИСККОН так отличается от англоязычного. Поскольку у нас мало знающих английский, все зависят от переводчиков и от того, что как кто понял из лекций гуру. Потом еще друзьям пересказывают. И понеслось.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> просто понимать надо не так, что ... а ...


Что надо понимать "не так, а так"? Если эту фразу Прабхупада не говорил? 
Вы чему толкование даете? 

Вопрос был в том, как в точности говорил Шрила Прабхупада.  
Потому что искомая фраза нелогична, зачастую вызывает недоумение у преданных. 

Прабхупада нелогичные фразы без объяснений не произносил, а эта фраза курсирует в среде преданных уже долгие годы.   

Пример того, что в точности говорил Прабхупада по этой теме - приведено в письме.

----------


## bhktyn Eldyn

а что если Прабхупада это говорил? Разве в фолио вся информация есть?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> а в фолио нет разве?


Можно тут спросить к слову? Как пользоваться русским фолио?
Что-то я не понимаю: Например, в нигме по заданной фразе выдается информация, содержащая эту фразу, а в фолио просто выделяются все одиночные слова. Это так и должно быть или я что-то не учитываю в поиске? :sed:

----------


## bhktyn Eldyn

так и должно быть, а что такое нигма  :blink: ?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Поисковая программа.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> а что если Прабхупада это говорил? Разве в фолио вся информация есть?


В английской VedaBase (Folio) есть абсолютно все , что говорил или писал Шрила Прабхупада. В русском варианте - есть только то, что перевели и издали на русском, причем это зависимость от выбора слова пеерводчиком, а не именно то, что говорил Прабхупада.  Поэтому и советуют учить ангельский.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

В английском фолио тоже по одному слову осуществляется поиск или по целым фразам?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

И по одному слову, и по любому сочетанию слов, и фразами.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Интересно... значит, там можно выбирать, как искать?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Что набирается в поле поиска, то и будет найдено. Если вводится фраза - значит ищут контекст, происхождение фразы. Если вводится несколько слов - ищется вся фраза. Поиск по одному слову без ограничения места может выдать несколько сотен или тысяч мест, поэтому чем больше вводится слов, в которых есть полная уверенность, тем точнее результат.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Да, как в обычном поисковике. А в русском фолио я что-то не разберусь... :sed:

----------


## Aniruddha das

> В английской VedaBase (Folio) есть абсолютно все , что говорил или писал Шрила Прабхупада.


Там есть всё, что записали. К сожалению, не всё было записано. Поэтому, хотя, там собрано довольно много, но всё же не "абсолютно всё, что говорил и писал Шрила Прабхупада".

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Конечно же, я имела в виду, что там есть "все, что было зафиксировано" (просто чтобы не перечислять, что именно в фолио содержится - все книги, лекции, беседы, письма, документы). Понятно, что например, там нет всего того, что писал или говорил Шрила Прабхупада до приезда в Америку, да и там преданные начали записывать конечно не сразу. Его секретари и слуги что-то фиксировали, что то нет, личные письма тоже наверное не все ученики предоставили, и т.п.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Ищу точную цитату Шрилы Прабхупады по поводу того, что все мужчины должны оставаться брахмачари, а все женщины должны выйти замуж.


Скорее всего это не цитата Шрила Прабхупады в полном смысле этого слова, а собранная из разных цитат Шрилы Прабхупады народная мудрость. Есть цитаты, где он говорит об этих темах по отдельности. А вместе эти две темы приводятся в связи с историей, когда Шрила Прабхупада сначала приехал в гурукулу для девочек и Киртанананда Махарадж спросил его как следует обучать девочек. Шрила Прабхупада ответил, что их нужно обучать как стать совершенными женами: как готовить, содержать все в чистоте, быть верной своему мужу. И сказал, что он хотел бы чтобы все девочки вышли замуж. А потом они приехали в гурукулу для мальчиков и был задан такой же вопрос: как обучать мальчиков. На что Шрила Прабхупада ответил, что их нужно обучать как оставаться брахмачари всю жизнь. Тогда Киртанананда Махарадж сказал, что в этих наставлениях Прабхупады есть противоречие. Прабхупада улыбулся и сказал: «Да, это единственное противоречие в нашей философии!» Эту историю я слышала в лекции Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами.

Вот цитаты, которые получилось найти:

_Письмо ШП ЛалитаКумару, 2 февраля 1970_
Мой совет, что если кто-то способен оставаться брахмачари, то это очень хорошо, но нам не нужны искусственные брахмачари.
(SPL to Lalita Kumara, 2nd February, 1970)
My open advice is that if anyone can remain a brahmacari that is very nice, but there is no need of artificial brahmacaris.
_
Письмо ШП Чайедаси, 16 февраля 1972г._
Ты спрашиваешь о браке. Да, я действительно хочу, чтобы все женщины нашего движения вышли замуж.
(SPL to Cayadasi, February 16th, 1972)
You ask about marriage, yes, actually I want that every woman in the Society should be married.

_ЧЧ Мадхья 7.128 комм_
Из этих четырех вещей, незаконный секс очень греховный. Каждый человек должен обзавестись семьей. Особенно все женщины должны выйти замуж.
Ch.Ch., Madhya 7.128, purport
Out of these four items, illicit sex is very sinful. Every person must get married. Every woman especially must get married.

_Телевизионное интервью, 9 июля 1975 г., Чикаго_
Женщина-репортер: У вас раздельные школы для мужчин и женщина, верно?
Прабхупада: Да. Мужчин настраивают на то, чтобы стать первоклассными мужчинами, а женщин – на то, чтобы стать целомудренными и верными женами. Тогда жизнь их будет очень успешной. И обязательно нужно обзавестись семьей. Обязательно.
Женщина-репортер: Всем ли следует обзавестись семьей?
Прабхупада: Всем. По крайней мере все женщины должны выйти замуж. Поэтому в соответствии с ведической концепцией и разрешена полигамия.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Хотела бы также поделиться своими личными наблюдениями. Насчет первой части о том, что все мужчины должны оставаться брахмачари, сейчас все относятся к этому спокойно, что говорит о том, что общество растет, становится человечнее. А вот вторую часть насчет того, что все женщины должны выйти замуж почему-то часто используют направо-налево в своих корыстных целях из-за чего это выражение Шрилы Прабхупады по моему личному мнению сейчас довольно искажено.

Иногда пользуясь этой цитатой преданные даже 50-летней матаджи проповедуют, что она должна выйти замуж. Кстати, сам Шрила Прабхупада не делал из этой рекомендации жесткое и абсолютно верное наставление. Есть также множество цитат Шрилы Прабхупады, где он говорит о том, что повторные браки запрещены или о том, что женщине у которой уже есть ребенок не нужно выходить замуж, или также есть цитаты, где Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что оставаться незамужней тоже неплохо. Все эти цитаты приведены ниже. Я заметила, что когда хотят «избавиться» от «слишком умной» матаджи или поставить ее на место, то часто цитируют эти цитаты. Или просто видят, что у матаджи какие-то проблемы и чтобы не морочить себе голову, дают самый простой совет: вам нужно выйти замуж. 

Но на практике можно заметить, что далеко не всегда это кардинальное решение решает все проблемы матаджи. Я знаю много примеров, когда матаджи поддавшись такой проповеди начинали быстро искать себе мужа и сломя голову выходили замуж за первого более-менее подходящего мужчину (иногда даже непреданного). А потом в семейной жизни начинались большие проблемы и никто в эти проблемы уже влазить со своими советами не хотел. 

Знаю одну пару. Прабху сильно искал жену после тяжелого периода жизни в ашраме. Матаджи тоже искала за кого побыстрее выйти замуж. Через год после знакомства они поженились и через 10 месяцев развелись. А еще через короткое время совсем ушли из сознания Кришны.

К сожалению иногда даже цитируя Шрилу Прабхупаду, кто-то может преследовать свои корыстные мотивы и не далеко не всегда быть доброжелательно расположенным к тому, кому он хочет помочь своим советом…

_Письмо ШП Кришнадеви, 29 сентября 1967 г._
Я не одобряю расторжения раков, заключенных мною. Если у вас есть разногласия, живите порознь, но никаких разводов. Когда супруги живут отдельно, каждый из них может полностью посвятить себя Кришне, однако в новый брак вступать нельзя.

_Письмо ШП Брахмананде, 23 января 1968 г._
Кришнадеви находится во власти майи и хочет получить нового мужа любой ценой. Я никогда ничего подобного ей не разрешал.

_Письмо ШП Шилавати, 14 июня 1969 г._
Я хочу, чтобы одинокие матери не выходили замуж повторно, а посвящали время воспитанию своих детей в сознании Кришны.

_Письмо ШП Кришнаканти, 11 апреля 1971 г._
Джамбавати должна постараться избежать нового замужества. Муж оставил ее, и кто знает, не сделает ли новый муж то же самое? Пусть забудет о замужестве и сосредоточится на служении Господу. Она должна просто направить ум на лотосные стопы Кришны, и это сделает ее счастливой.

_Письмо ШП Навине, 19 июля 1972 г._
Если у тебя есть ребенок, но ты незамужем, это равносильно тому, чтобы быть замужем. Поэтому замуж больше выходить не надо.

_Письмо ШП Рупануге, 21 августа 1975 г._
Относительно повторного брака: нет, повторный брак не должен поощряться. Повторный брак означает поощрение чувственного наслаждения.

_
Сатсварупе, Монреаль, 18.08.1968 г._
«То, что ашрам брахмачаринь достиг большого успеха, очень хорошая новость. Однако лучше всего будет, если взрослые брахмачарини выйдут замуж. В соответствии с ведической культурой женщина никогда не должна оставаться независимой. Я буду рад, если брахмачарини смогут найти хороших мужей и жить жизнью грихастх. Но если они не могут найти себе хороших мужей, им лучше оставаться брахмачаринями всю жизнь, хотя это и довольно тяжело».


_Рукмини, Лос-Анжелес, 19.12.1968г._
«В своем письме ты написала, что еще несколько лет желаешь оставаться брахмачарини. Это правильно. В Индии брак между юношей и девушкой устраивают родители; однако в этой стране подобное невозможно. Поэтому мы никогда не просим наших учеников вступать в брак, если они не желают делать этого».

_Письмо ШП Мадхукаре, 4 января 1973 г._
Конечно, если женщина может оставаться незамужней и храм способен предоставить ей необходимую защиту (как, например, в христианской церкви есть женские монастыри, в которых женщины должным образом заняты и защищены), это тоже хорошо.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Хари-канта матаджи, спасибо вам за эту подборку :namaste: 
Пожалуйста, продублируйте эти цитаты ещё и в отдельную тему, чтобы не потерялись.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Мне кажется эти цитаты как раз в этой теме должны быть, потому что они касаются первоначальной цитаты.
Если вас интересует больше цитат, у меня есть блог, где я постепенно публикую все найденные мной материалы о матаджи. 
Блог "Женщины в сознании Кришны" http://ramana-reti.com/blogs/mataji108/
Точно такая же группа в контакте http://vk.com/mataji108
И на фэйсбуке https://www.facebook.com/groups/627691387255516/

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Спасибо вам!
Да, это подходящая тема, но название темы не отражает сути. Лакшмана Прана прабху, пожалуйста, посодействуйте!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

В этом форуме тоже нужен такое блог!  :smilies:

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

> Ищу точную цитату Шрилы Прабхупады по поводу того, что все мужчины должны оставаться брахмачари, а все женщины должны выйти замуж.


Я не вижу противоречия в том, что все мужчины должны быть брахмачариями. Ведь брахмачарий - это не только тот, который одевается в шафрановые одежды, обривает голову и живет в храме.




> «Цель обета брахмачарьи — помочь человеку полностью отказаться от половой жизни на уровне действий, речи и ума и оставаться верным этому принципу всегда, всюду, в любых обстоятельствах». Половая жизнь и истинная йога несовместимы. Поэтому брахмачарье учат с самого детства, когда ребенок еще не знает, что такое половая жизнь. Мальчиков, достигших пятилетнего возраста, посылают в гуру-кулу, школу духовного наставника, который воспитывает их в строгой дисциплине, готовя из них брахмачари. Без такой подготовки человек не сможет достичь успеха ни в одном из видов йоги, будь то дхьяна-, гьяна- или бхакти-йога. Однако необходимо отметить, что *семейного человека, который следует предписаниям, регулирующим семейную жизнь, и вступает в половые отношения только со своей женой (придерживаясь при этом определенных ограничений), тоже называют брахмачари**. Такому грихастхе-брахмачари разрешается заниматься бхакти-йогой, тогда как система гьяна- или дхьяна-йоги не допускает к занятиям йогой даже грихастх-брахмачари, требуя полного и безоговорочного воздержания от половой жизни. Метод бхакти-йоги позволяет грихастхе-брахмачари вести ограниченную половую жизнь, поскольку бхакти-йога обладает таким могуществом, что, практикуя ее, человек естественным образом избавляется от полового влечения: он занимается деятельностью более высокого порядка — служением Господу.


 (Бхагавад-гита, 6.13-14 комментарий)

* - Выделеной мной, Гаура Шакти даса.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Да, это подходящая тема, но название темы не отражает сути. Лакшмана Прана прабху, пожалуйста, посодействуйте!


Переименовал тему. Так пойдет?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> В этом форуме тоже нужен такое блог!


На нашем форуме есть дневники. Можете попробовать вести блог там.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Огромное спасибо :vanca calpa:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

«.. Прабхупада говорил о разных сторонах ведической социальной системы. В частности, он рассказал, что его мать вышла замуж в восемь лет, привел еще несколько примеров девушек, вышедших замуж уже в пять лет. При таких ранних браках пары жили раздельно, пока девушка не достигала половой зрелости. Тогда она переезжала в дом отца жениха. Жена Прабхупады вышла за него замуж в одиннадцать лет, в тринадцать переехала жить к нему, а в четырнадцать уже родила ребенка...

. Если девушка выйдет замуж еще до наступления половой зрелости, она естественным образом привяжется к своему мужу и на всю жизнь останется ему верна. Это сохранит ее целомудрие и равновесие во всем обществе.

Однако Прабхупада заметил, что в МОСК не так важно выдавать замуж девушек, потому что можно достичь совершенства служа Кришне. Он - истинный муж...»   (9 февраля 1976 год) 
http://www.vtext.ru/haris000/00000022.htm

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

_Письмо ШП Мадхукаре, 4 января 1973 г._

Я получил твое письмо от 22 декабря 1972 г и внимательно его прочитал. Ты просишь меня разрешить тебе оставить жену и принять ванапрастху. По таким вопросам, касающимся разногласий между мужем и женой, вы должны советоваться с президентами храмов и членами Джи-Би-Си и получать их разрешение. Да, я знаю твою жену, Лилашакти, и знаю ее как очень серьезную и возвышенную ученицу. Ты женился на ней, и в соответствии с нашей, ведической, системой – сознанием Кришны – это налагает определенные обязательства. *К таким вещам нельзя относиться легкомысленно, иначе все превратится в фарс. Просто вступить в брак, не задумываясь о том, что семейная жизнь - очень серьезное дело, а потом, при малейшем беспокойстве или если чем-то не понравилась жена или не понравился муж, уйти, потому что все так поступают. В результате все превращается в фарс. Ты пишешь, что ваше общение друг с другом препятствует твоему духовному развитию. К браку в сознании Кришны нельзя так относиться: если что не так, значит это «препятствует моему духовному прогрессу». Нет. Если человек стал грихастхой, то, хотя семейная жизнь порой приносит беспокойства, нужно относиться к ней как к своим предписанным обязанностям.* Конечно, лучше оставаться неженатым, сохраняя целомудрие, но к нам приходит множество женщин, и мы не можем их отвергнуть.

 Если человек пришел к Кришне, наш долг защитить его. Кришна говорит в «Бхагавад-гите», что и женщины, и даже шудры, а также другие представители низших слоев общества могут найти у Него прибежище. Проблема заключается в том, что женщина нуждается в муже, который защищал бы ее. Конечно, если женщина может оставаться незамужней и храм способен предоставить ей необходимую защиту (как, например, в христианской церкви есть женские монастыри, в которых женщины должным образом заняты и защищены), это тоже хорошо. Но если присутствует половое желание, то как с ним справиться? Женщины в большинстве своем очень похотливы, более похотливы, чем мужчины, они – слабый пол, и развиваться духовно без помощи мужа им очень трудно. Существует множество причин, почему наши женщины должны быть замужем. Это естественно, но, если они выходят замуж, а мужья вскоре оставляют их, женщины не будут очень уж счастливы.

Я не знаю подробностей конкретно твоей ситуации и объясняю лишь общую идею, общее понимание. *Мы ни в коем случае не должны считать, что наш так называемых прогресс обусловлен каким-то набором материальных обстоятельств или зависит от них, например, от того, является человек грихастхой или ванапрастхой, тем или этим. Зрелое понимание сознания Кришны таково: в каком бы положении я ни находился в данный момент, это особая милость Кришны по отношению ко мне и я постараюсь максимально использовать эту ситуацию для того, чтобы расширять Движение сознания Кришны и служить миссии духовного учителя.* Если же я озабочен собственным прогрессом, собственным счастьем ли еще чем-то собственным – это все материальные соображения. Если вы плохо подходили друг другу, зачем ты вообще женился? Что сделано, то сделано, назад не повернешь, я лишь показываю тебе, что *однажды ты уже совершил необдуманный поступок, не сознавая ответственности, и сейчас хочешь снова сделать радикальный шаг в том же духе*. Пожалуйста, обдумай все в свете того, что я тебе написал. В «Бхагавад-гите» есть такой стих:
Йасман нодвиджате локо
Локан нодвиджате чай ах
Харшамарша-бхайодвегаир
Мукто йах са ча ме прийах
«Тот, кто никому не причиняет беспокойств и сам остается невозмутимым, когда его тревожат другие, кто одинаково спокоен и в радости, и в горе, - такой преданный очень дорог Мне» (Бхагавад-гита, 12.15)

*Начинающие преданные часто совершают одну и ту же ошибку: каждый раз, когда возникают какие-то беспокойства или трудности, они думают, что причиной являются внешние обстоятельства, породившие эти трудности.* Но это не так. В материальном мире трудности будут всегда, какими бы ни были внешние обстоятельства. Следовательно, простая смена профессии или семейного положения ничего не даст. Потому что на самом деле, *если у меня возникают трудности с другими людьми, это говорит о недостатке сознания Кришны у меня, а не у них.* Это понятно? Кришна говорит, что Ему наиболее дорог тот преданный, который не создает другим трудностей: фактически такой преданный ни для кого не создает трудностей. Поэтому постарайся обдумать вопрос с этой точки зрения: не ставишь ли ты свою жену или самого себя в трудное положение?

Конечно, наш долг – проповедовать сознание Кришны, и мы должны продолжать делать это при любых обстоятельствах. Это самое главное. Поэтому моя проповедническая миссия не зависит от того, женат ли я, холост или разведен. Система варнашрама-дхармы, созданная Кришной, - это научное устройство общества, благодаря которому падшие души могут вернуться домой, к Богу. Нужно понять, что, если мы по своей прихоти нарушаем установленный порядок, это насмешка над всей системой. Разве хороший пример мы подадим, если столько юношей и девушек будут необдуманно вступать в брак, а затем расходиться, если мужья будут пренебрегать женами, жены – чувствовать себя несчастными и т.д.? Если мы подадим такой пример, что хорошего можно ожидать? Семейная жизнь – это дети, жена, дом, и все вокруг это понимают. Почему же наши преданные считают иначе? Просто у них возникает половое желание, они женятся, а когда их ожидания не оправдываются, они тут же разводятся. Это та же самая материальная деятельность, проституция. Жена остается без мужа, а иногда у нее уже есть ребенок, которого нужно воспитывать. Поэтому подобные предложения, исходящие от тебя и многих других, начинают вызывать отвращение. Мы не должны рассчитывать, что наши храмы станут прибежищем для множества вдов и брошенных жен; это будет слишком большим бременем, а мы превратимся во всеобщее посмешище. Кроме того, появится нежеланное потомство. И будет недозволенная половая жизнь, которая и так уже имеет место. Будучи слабым полом, женщина нуждается в в духовно сильном муже; крепко держась за его стопы, она будет развиваться в сознании Кришны. Если же муж уходит, что ей остается делать? Таких случаев уже много в нашем Обществе – столько девушек и юношей разочарованы.

Я ввел в западных странах ведическую систему заключения браков, так как у вас принято свободное общение между мужчинами и женщинами. Поэтому необходим брак, чтобы занять юношей и девушек преданным служением хотя бы в таком укладе жизни. Но наш институт брака несколько отличается от того, что существует в вашей стране: мы не поддерживаем политику разводов. *Мы считаем, что муж и жена должны вечно помогать друг другу в служении Кришне, они должны пообещать никогда не расставаться.* Конечно, если и муж, и жена – зрелые преданные и жена согласна, чтобы муж отрекся от мира, принял саньясу, а также если это решение вдохновляет обоих, тогда есть основания для того, чтобы расстаться. Но и в этом случае они, по сути дела, не расстаются, поскольку, даже будучи саньяси, муж должен быть уверен, что в его отсутствие жена будет защищена и о ней должным образом позаботятся. Сейчас уже слишком много случаев, когда жены несчастны из-за того, что, хотя они были против этого, мужья оставили их. Как я могу давать согласие на это? Я стремлюсь избегать каких-либо дурных примеров для будущих поколений, поэтому с большой осторожностью подхожу к решению твоего вопроса.

* Очень плохо, если человек думает, что можно жениться, а потом оставить жену под предлогом того, что семейная жизнь является препятствием для его духовного прогресса. Это неверное понимание того, что такое духовный прогресс. У человека должны быть те или иные обязанности, и, если они определены, он не должен изменять эти обязанности или отказываться от них, это будет грубейшей ошибкой. Преданное служение не связано никакими обозначениями. Поэтому, однажды сделав выбор, надо твердо придерживаться его и развивать свою преданность, пока она не расцветет любовью к Богу. Таким было понимание Арджуны.*

----------


## Кеша

> Ищу точную цитату Шрилы Прабхупады по поводу того, что все мужчины должны оставаться брахмачари, а все женщины должны выйти замуж.


За кого женщины будут выходить замуж, если не за мужчин?  :swoon:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> За кого женщины будут выходить замуж, если не за мужчин?


Возможно имеется в виду, что мужчины должны жениться, но при этом оставаться брахмачари, вступая в половые отношения только ради зачатия. То есть, они становятся грихастхами по форме, но остаются брахмачари по сути.

----------


## Кеша

> Возможно имеется в виду, что мужчины должны жениться, но при этом оставаться брахмачари, вступая в половые отношения только ради зачатия. То есть, они становятся грихастхами по форме, но остаются брахмачари по сути.


Спасибо  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Возвращаясь к этой теме, пару месяцев назад один пандит прислал мне цитату, в которой Шрила Прабхупада все-таки говорит об этих темах вместе:
"Брахмачарья предназначена для парней, а не для девушек. Девушки должны быть выданы замуж. Брахмачари может оставаться неженатым всю жизнь, но согласно ведической цивилизации девушки должны быть выданы замуж". (Brahmac?r? is meant for the boys, not for the girls. Girls, they are to be married. A brahmac?r? may remain unmarried for life, but according to Vedic civilization, a girl must be married.)  (Лекция по ШБ 2.1.3, прочитанная 12.06.1974 г. в Париже)
Однако она сказана им в определенном контексте. Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что это система *ведической* цивилизации, а затем объясняет как в этой ведической цивилизации разрешалось единственное противоречие нашей философии: «Поэтому полигамия была разрешена» (Therefore polygamy was allowed.) Но мы знаем, что Шрила Прабхупада запретил полигамию в ИСККОН. 
Что интересно, приведя эту цитату, мне стали доказывать на полном серьезе, что полигамия была одобрена Прабхупадой. А сам этот человек уже в третий раз женат в среде ИСККОН, бросив на произвол судьбы своих предыдущих жен... 
Все это наводит на мысль: кому выгодно проталкивать это высказывание Шрилы Прабхупады?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Конечно мужчины в идеале должны оставаться брахмачари. Но реально это почти никому не удается. Так что на практике противоречия нет  :smilies:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Конечно мужчины в идеале должны оставаться брахмачари. Но реально это почти никому не удается. Так что на практике противоречия нет


Продолжу в том же духе  :smilies: 
В идеале муж и жена не должны разводиться, но на практике мы видим что они часто расходятся. Так что женщины все равно остаются одинокими.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Возвращаясь к этой теме, пару месяцев назад один пандит прислал мне цитату, в которой *Шрила Прабхупада все-таки говорит об этих темах вместе*:
> "Брахмачарья предназначена для парней, а не для девушек. Девушки должны быть выданы замуж. Брахмачари может оставаться неженатым всю жизнь, но согласно ведической цивилизации девушки должны быть выданы замуж". (Brahmac?r? is meant for the boys, not for the girls. Girls, they are to be married. A brahmac?r? may remain unmarried for life, but according to Vedic civilization, a girl must be married.)  (Лекция по ШБ 2.1.3, прочитанная 12.06.1974 г. в Париже)
> Однако она сказана им в определенном контексте. Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что это система *ведической* цивилизации, а затем объясняет как в этой ведической цивилизации разрешалось единственное противоречие нашей философии: «Поэтому полигамия была разрешена» (Therefore polygamy was allowed.)


Я также привела *цитату, где обе фразы вместе, в самом начале этой темы* : http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post100449

Вы пропустили? там все четко разъяснено.

Письмо Карандхаре д. от 9 января 1973 года, Бомбей


«My dear Karandhara,

Please accept my blessings. Your letter dated December 28, 1972, is in hand and I have noted the contents carefully.

According to our Vedic process, polygamy is allowed. For example, Krsna married 16,000 wives, Arjuna married 3 or 4 wives, Krsna's father Vasudeva, married 16 or 18 wives, like that. So according to the Vedic system polygamy is not prohibited. But it is not a farce also. Every wife must be provided for sufficiently. Krsna married 16,000 wives, but each wife was provided a palace and He was personally present at each palace. It does not meant to marry many wives and maintain none of them.

If anyone is able to keep more than one wife and give them all comforts of life, there is no objection for having more than one wife. But if he creates trouble by marrying, he should not marry even one wife, this is my judgment.

Now you can do the needful, taking into consideration the circumstances of the laws of your country, the customs of your people, the reputation of our society, the example which will be set for future devotees to follow, like that.

For karmis, the Vedic system of marriage was given by Krsna so they may come gradually to the point of becoming devotees. But for devotees, it is advised to minimize sex life to the point of nil. So if that cannot be done, then there is regulation of sex life by marriage.

Actually the system of polygamy is natural because the human entity is meant for transcending the animal forms of life and going back to home, back to Godhead. Therefore there should remain a class of men who do not marry in the society (в человеческом обществе должен быть класс неженатых мужчин, ради возвращения обратно к Богу).

But that will create an unfavorable situation of excessive population of unmarried women. Therefore it is advised that all women get themselves married (советуется, чтобы все женщины были замужем), and if there is any man who is better able to maintain wife and family, he is advised to marry as many women as he can maintain and thereby free other men in the society to remain brahmacari. (и так освободить других мужчин общества, чтобы они оставались брахмачари).

So I can understand that many men of our society have got themselves married only for some disastrous result. That means that not all of our men are meant for married life, but because there are so many women we may not leave them unprotected without husband, that will also not serve us well.

Therefore it will be the best idea (Поэтому это было лучшей идеей) if those who are well-qualified as husbands to keep more than one wife very much satisfied in every respect, if such men can marry more than once. That will free the others to remain brahmacari.

But you must consider very carefully the possibility of becoming scandalized in the public for breaking their laws in this way (ты должен быть очень осторожным с тем, чтобы не шокировать публику нарушением их законов). And in future also the devotees who are neophyte may not understand our policy in this connection, and we gradually could wind up attracting only a class of men who are very eager for unlimited sex life only (также в будущем *неофиты*  могут не понимать нашей политики в этой связи, и мы постепенно начнем привлекать класс людей, заинтересованных лишь в сексуальной жизни). These things must be avoided at all cost (этого надо избегать любой ценой).

А в чем вообще т.н. "единственное противоречие нашей философии"? Не вижу никакого противоречия. Неофиты могут не понимать эту тему, им тогда надо объяснить.

Кшатрии, те, кто очень квалифицированы в семейной жизни, *могли* заботиться более чем об одной жене - так, что все они были довольны. Это означало, например, отдельные апартаменты для каждой жены и их детей. Более того, кшатрии зачастую из-за войн и *должны* были позаботиться о том, чтобы род не прервался в случае гибели наследников и не пострадали все те семьи, кто находились под его защитой. Поэтому также существовало несколько ветвей наследования. 




> кому выгодно проталкивать это высказывание Шрилы Прабхупады?


Это дремучее людское невежество, когда не могут даже сделать элементарное логическое заключение о времени, меcте и обстоятельствах. Те, кто в тамасе, не могут "проталкивать" свои идеи в саттвичной среде. Конечно, всегда найдутся те, кто хотят быть обманутыми. Что можно сделать с теми, кто хотят быть обманутыми? Это их жизнь ) им этого хочется, они ищут оправданий - и думают, что находят. Но разумным преданным невежды вообще не помеха. Они даже и не пересекаются. До такой степени, что если попробовать им объяснить - те, кто хотят обмана, не услышат и не поймут. 

А если когда-то сильные кшатрии появятся среди преданных ИСККОН, они вряд ли будут "проталкивать" эту тему в массы. Полигамия в РФ запрещена. Хотя некоторые люди во власти и предлагают ее узаконить.

Все это пройдено другими религиозными организациями, например, мормонами с их главами поселений. Ну или у мусульман фактически полигамия разрешена. Но трезвым преданным или хотя бы образованным людям, знающим историю религий, это не интересно или смешно, понимая, какие полигамия влечет последствия.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Насчет полноты Folio  

Кришнананда Прабху : 

"...ШП действительно сделал такое утверждение, которое его ученики потом запомнили и распространили. Его нет в Ведабейз, потому что сохранились далеко не все записи лекций и бесед Шрилы Прабхупады (я когда-то встречал цифру 15%, но сейчас не смог найти источник, а на сайте Архива они говорят об 2208 потерянных днях аудиозаписей) и они еще продолжают транскрибировать то, что сохранилось". 

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post50073

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Я понимаю почему эта фраза стала так популярна. Исполнение своих обязанностей в данном случае в семье помогает преданным выйти на уровень благости из своих привычных двух других гун.
Не исполнять обязанности может только самоудовлетворенный человек (Б.-г.3.17): «Но для человека самоудовлетворенного, который черпает наслаждение в самом себе, который посвятил свою жизнь постижению своего «Я» и ничего не желает, не существует никаких обязанностей».  
Шрила Бхактивинод Тхакур в «Шри Чайтанья Мангале» описывает 4 сферы потребностей человека: физическую, социально-эмоциональную, интеллектуальную и духовную.
И 4 сферы Бхактивинода Тхакура – это те сферы, в которых человек черпает свое удовлетворение. Простой пример: без общения в социуме (с подругами) у женщины появляется чувство нехватки чего-то.
Если она не получает удовлетворения через эти 4 сферы, она сознательно или подсознательно ищет так или иначе осуществления своих желаний. Если не от мужа – то от духовного или административного лидера… 
Если нет удовлетворения, то накапливается неудовлетворенность. Это, так или иначе, проявляется наружу. Невозможно долго в себе это прятать. Неудовлетворенность может проявляться через: 
- раздражительность, 
- чрезмерную требовательность к окружающим, 
- попытки привлечь внимание через:
- жалобы на болезни или постоянную болезненность, 
- обида по малейшему поводу или даже выдумывание несуществующих поводов для обиды, 
- скандалы и конфликты
- придирчивость 
- критика противоположного пола
- более тонкое проявление – стремление к славе или почету.

Махадьюти прабху, отвечая на мой вопрос «почему женщине важно выйти замуж», привел такие аргументы:
1. Как правило, у большинства женщин есть непреодолимое желание родить ребенка.
2. Эмоциональное состояние женщин меняется в зависимости от месячного цикла. Для некоторых этот момент проходит очень тяжело и им необходима серьезная эмоциональная поддержка.
3. Женщины, которые долгое время жили без мужа, могут стать немного неадекватными, асоциальными. И это в том числе может влиять на духовную практику самой женщины. Он привел пример одной преданной в то время, когда он служил президентом храма. С течением времени у нее появились проблемы на всех уровнях, ей ничего не хотелось, она даже перестала ходить в храм и у нее не осталось ни понимания, ни желания зачем это нужно. Но после того как она вышла замуж, вернулась в общество преданных и возобновила свое служение Кришне.
4. Одинокие женщины не найдя поддержки в лице мужа, могут начать искать ее в лице духовных или административных лидеров. Иногда не совсем адекватным способом.

Достаточно посмотреть как изображают христианских монашек в фильмах, чтобы понять, что это не для простых женщин с их привязанностями и наклонностями.

Однако если эти сложности были бы непреодолимыми, то духовная практика сознания Кришны не была бы абсолютной, самой высшей. 
В истории Гаудия-вайшнавизма есть много примеров женщин-подвижниц. Это такие, как Гангамата Госвамини, Кришнаприя Тхакурани, Пишима Госвамини (20 век), Шримати-деви, Кришнадаси (Лакшахира) – проститутка, пришедшая к Харидасу Тхакуру. Она с молодого возраста и до ухода из этого мира прожила в одиночестве, обретя возвышенные вайшнавские качества. Шримати Ямуна и Малати Деви развелись со своими мужьями еще при жизни Шрилы Прабхупады, будучи в молодом возрасте и, тем не менее, прожили свою оставшуюся жизнь достойным образом. Среди русскоязычных преданных я знаю минимум 6 вайшнави, которые никогда не были замужем, но находятся уже в зрелом или преклонном возрасте. Половина из них вполне адекватные и очень благостные личности.

Наверняка и им этот шаг дался непросто и у них были трудности в связи с таким положением. Вопрос в том, что современное следование этому пути натыкается на отсутствие знания и хороших примеров. Даже по поводу мужской брахмачарьи или грихастха-брахмачарьи недостаточно информации, а, если быть откровенными, то и примеров.

Простое замужество также не решает всех возникающих проблем женщины. Знаю как минимум три случая, когда замужество только усугубило психологическое состояние преданной. Одна из них оказалась в психиатрической клинике. Она говорила мне, что надеялась после свадьбы реализовать свои желания, но хотя все возможности для этого у нее были, она чувствовала только опустошенность и разочарование. Другая регулярно общается с психологами из-за требовательности супруга, чтобы она была такой как описывают идеальную ведическую жену.

*Женщинам важно выйти замуж. Но с чем я никогда не соглашусь, так это в абсолютной необходимости всем и каждой сделать это.* Даже если реальная необходимость для кого-то конкретно в этом существует, то женщина должна сделать этот выбор *сама и сознательно, а не под давлением.* Тогда она примет ответственность на себя за этот поступок и будет прилагать усилия для сохранения брака. А иначе ответственности она не примет и ничего хорошего тоже не получится.

Шрила Прабхупада писал: «В своем письме ты написала, что еще несколько лет желаешь оставаться брахмачарини. Это правильно. В Индии брак между юношей и девушкой устраивают родители; однако в этой стране подобное невозможно. Поэтому мы никогда не просим наших учеников вступать в брак, если они не желают делать этого». (Письмо ШП Рукмини, Лос-Анжелес, 19 декабря 1968)

----------

